# Solo campaign 7-03 (edge+elbow+nipple)



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

I had promised to myself to not go offshore by myself, well I could not get anybody to go with me and this weekend forecast was hard to pass, so decided to head out 20ish miles by myself, then fishing was tough and ended up going much further down the hill.
Got up at 3:30, made fresh coffee, load tackle, frozen bait, beer and snacks routine check done and left home by 4:30ish. Stop for ice and more snacks and head toward the shoreline ramp, got boat in the water ready by 5:20 and headed to the mass for bait. Got plenty sardines in last then 30 minutes, I tossed the brand new net couple times fairly good but no fish lol, anyway by 6:15 started heading down the hill toward chevron.
Made there by 7ish, water was nice and flat with lots of fly fish everywhere. Mark lots of fish and fished live bait, got good bites and solid hook ups, unfortunately I have got taxed so many times, not to mention how many times I had got cut off, probably barracuda or king idk, any way started bouncing around few other spots, catching some fish and loosing lotta fish too lol, probably lost 30+ hooks honestly the worst day I had so far. I did try the new Daiwa set up I got for slow pitch, not bad at all, manage to catch some fish on it, need to practice more, but i liked the combo a lot.
By 9 I decide to do some to some high speed trolling around the elbow towards the north nipple, did troll 4 lures up until 10:30 or so until I made to the south edge, dropped a chicken rig got few mingos, nothing huge the current was strong I had to use 20oz so after couple hours or so started to move closer.
I don’t remember seen so many fly fish and large schools of bonitos in long time. Heading in I probably Stopped in about 10 spots the avocet was the best action, by 1:30ish started hall as back in as some storms were developing, got ass kicked about 15 miles from the pass with east wind and choppy waters.
Made home by 4 or so, clean the fish and since the mingos were not huge I did fried few whole with carcass and filler the rest, turned out nice.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang good report dude!!! Great pics, glad you got on some fish. You got an PLB right?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang good report dude!!! Great pics, glad you got on some fish. You got an PLB right?


yes, I am thinking about buying a raft and a Garmin in reach too, for offshore angler PLB is a must have period,








specially solo.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

View attachment 1092393


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very good!!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

last time O was at the chevron, the cuda's were thick and hungry.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice box of fish. Fishing alone offshore is nice. I don't do it very often, but the peace and quiet is quite enjoyable...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No Bears?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> No Bears?


lol well if we find them that far we have “reel” problems


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Lipz said:


> lol well if we find them that far we have “reel” problems


We hell he’s the one with problems if he is out there lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i haven't read a good report like that in a long time. i was right there with ya.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice report. Glad you had a safe day.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JoeyWelch said:


> No Bears?


I think they made up but he drank more beer and ate half the bait.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on Charlie
😂🤣😂


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great report. Please school me on the differences/advantages/disadvantages of the EPIRB vs the PLB. Im planning on making a purchase soon. Thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kmerr80 said:


> Great report. Please school me on the differences/advantages/disadvantages of the EPIRB vs the PLB. Im planning on making a purchase soon. Thanks


I have an old epirb you can have. Have to get a new battery and register it to you. Not sure what a battery costs. Has to be done at one of those ships though. Not a newer unit.


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

Lipz said:


> yes, I am thinking about buying a raft and a Garmin in reach too, for offshore angler PLB is a must have period,
> View attachment 1092396
> 
> specially solo.


Awesome report, I enjoyed it. I also have the same PLB and recently bought a Garmin Inreach Mini2 for another layer of protection. I hope you are using an extended kill switch cord, especially when you are by yourself. Ken


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great pics. Those throats are looking good!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

kmerr80 said:


> Great report. Please school me on the differences/advantages/disadvantages of the EPIRB vs the PLB. Im planning on making a purchase soon. Thanks


Sure the EPIRB goes mounted on the boat and the PLB goes attached on your vest


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

What is the fish under the mangrove that looks like it has a black head?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

sws763 said:


> Awesome report, I enjoyed it. I also have the same PLB and recently bought a Garmin Inreach Mini2 for another layer of protection. I hope you are using an extended kill switch cord, especially when you are by yourself. Ken


They are nice but don’t work good when you have a minn Kota to deploy every other spot just saying


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

MrFish said:


> I have an old epirb you can have. Have to get a new battery and register it to you. Not sure what a battery costs. Has to be done at one of those ships though. Not a newer unit.


Thanks!! I will take it and will gladly send you some money.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

kmerr80 said:


> Great report. Please school me on the differences/advantages/disadvantages of the EPIRB vs the PLB. Im planning on making a purchase soon. Thanks


"EPIRBs, by definition, must float upright in a transmitting position. They activate when out of their brackets and wet. They will transmit for a minimum of 48 hours at temperatures down to minus 4 F. They're waterproof to 10 meters for up to 10 minutes, and they're equipped with a strobe. PLBs don't have to float at all, although some are inherently buoyant and others float with the aid of a flotation pouch. None - and this is important - float upright in a transmitting position. Their battery life is half that of an EPIRB; they must transmit for a minimum of 24 hours at temperatures down to minus 4 F. PLBs can only be activated manually, and they're waterproof as a minimum to 10 centimeters for 12 hours or 10 meters for 5 minutes." from: PLB vs. EPIRB - which is right for you?

This is from 2009 and I think there are a few changes. I think battery life is important but for coastal use (ie. within 100 miles of shore) the main thing is probably floating upright so you don't have to constantly hold it up.

(Oh, as mentioned, EPIRBs are registered to the boat and required for some boats while PLBs are registered to the person.)


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

LY-zer said:


> What is the fish under the mangrove that looks like it has a black head?
> [/QUOTBlue Runner. Giant Hardtail 😉


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Blue Runner. Giant Hardtail 😉


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Good report. I also fish solo sometimes so I do have the Garmin InReach. Loved ones can track me and it has another SOS with the SARSAT system in addition to my PLB. I also have the ACR wireless man overboard system that shuts down the motors should if I go over the side. And I wear a Mustang inflatable PFD if in the Gulf by myself.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a Garmin inReach Explorer+ that I bought about a year ago and don't use, would be willing to sell it. Nothing wrong with it, just decided to go with the inReach Mini so I can also use it clipped to my BC when diving.


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

Lipz said:


> They are nice but don’t work good when you have a minn Kota to deploy every other spot just saying


Yep, it's a hassle and I've tripped over it and had the lanyard tangle around the steering wheel because of the excess length, lol. An inflatable vest and the trolling motor remote around your neck would be good in you don't do that already. A guy I know fell in a river in Virginia while Striper fishing (during the winter) and used his remote to steer the boat to himself. It would be difficult for many of us to fight current if the boat doesn't drift with the current, 'just sayin.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

sws763 said:


> Yep, it's a hassle and I've tripped over it and had the lanyard tangle around the steering wheel because of the excess length, lol. An inflatable vest and the trolling motor remote around your neck would be good in you don't do that already. A guy I know fell in a river in Virginia while Striper fishing (during the winter) and used his remote to steer the boat to himself. It would be difficult for many of us to fight current if the boat doesn't drift with the current, 'just sayin.


Sure, almost impossible. I keep the minkotta control around the neck some times but still a pain, I am a little more cautious when I am by myself of course


----------



## Diverrite (May 17, 2009)

Great trip. I like to fish by myself till I catch something and then I wish I had someone here to let them catch some. 

I had a similar trip out of Destin 7-8, went 20 off and didn't catch one red snapper. Only saving to the day was pulled up to a spot and a school of mahi was there caught eight great taco
with the fam Saturday.


----------

